# Oil Pressure - 1974 - 400



## GTOKID64 (Jan 20, 2009)

I am currently tapping off a fitting on the oil filter housing for oil pressure. I'm not sure if this is the pressure before or after the filter. Can I run the sending unit off the plug near the distributor? Would that be more accurate? See pics and thanks.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Nothing wrong with running it where it is now. The engineers had it pretty well figured out way back when.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree.....but if you have clearance issues or what ever, YES you can put your oil sender next to the distributor. Eric


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

My sender is next to the dizzy. Just happened to come that way..... Just a pain to get to if needed......


----------



## lars (Sep 28, 2004)

GTOKID64 said:


> I am currently tapping off a fitting on the oil filter housing for oil pressure. I'm not sure if this is the pressure before or after the filter. Can I run the sending unit off the plug near the distributor? Would that be more accurate? See pics and thanks.


All oil galley pressure ports anywhere on the engine are after the filter and filter bypass. This is the only reading that means anything, since it's the pressure that is supplied to the bearings. The reading from the filter housing and the one on the back of the block will produce identical pressure readings, so it's simply a mater of convenience as to which one you use.
Lars


----------

